# Breeders NJ and surrounding states?



## edt (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi. I am new to this forum but have been reading some of the breeder posts here. I lost my GS about a month ago. He was our 4th GS. Henry dog was sort of a misfit. He was the offspring of a working K-9's that got together without permission so to speak. Therefore the County Police did not permit the dog to be registered. I got him from the K-9 officer for the cost of shots and it was the best money I ever spent on anything. Henry was a great dog with a big personality and a great work drive. We are in the market for another working GS and looking for a breeder within about 4-5 hour drive from Northern NJ. My experience with one of the more well known NJ breeders was not great. Any help or recommendations would be great. I would travel further if I felt that breeder was the best for us. Thanks for the help and input.


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the fourms! Sorry about ur GS and i will contact u if i find a breeder near u. ?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome! 
Sorry to hear about Henry, it is never easy to lose a friend. 

What are you looking for? There are quite a few good breeders in you area. Let me know what you like / want in your next GSD and I will try to recommend a couple of good breeders.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome and I am sorry for your loss of Henry! Good luck with the new pup!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome and sorry for your loss. I wish you the best of luck in your search for a new dog. People will be able to help you out better if you say what you are looking for.
Do you plan on having an active companion or a working dog?
How do you plan on exercising the dog?
What kind of lifestyle do you live?
What lines are you looking for?

Ect questions, if you find a "puppy questionnaire" or "buyer questionnaire" off a breeder's website, most of the questions off those would help people find you a good breeder!


----------



## edt (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. I was really surprised and happy to receive all the replies. After 25 years of GSD can't see myself with any other type. I am looking for a male working GSD with a strong play drive as a companion for the family. Not looking for a show dog. We spend a lot of time outdoors hiking and camping so the dog would spend a lot of time outside with the family. There are a lot of people that are around the house (but no young children) and there is a large fenced yard so the dog could (and I would want him) be active and play driven but also needs to be social. I also think I may want to take the dog through some competitive training but honestly, I need to spend more time researching that subject. Hope that helps. Getting late here or I could go on forever. Love the breed as they are loyal and loving companions.


----------



## edt (Feb 8, 2016)

:help::help:No Breeder recommendations??


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I'm not in your area so I have no recommendations but I wanted to give condolences on your Henry. There is no other breed quite like this one. I hope you are able to find a breeder to fit your needs. You might also check breed rescues. There are times they have young dogs too.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My pup is a Czech line GSD and he's pretty impressive. His Breeder is in Quebec (I know it's way out of the way) but it's surely worth a look. Wendelin Farm. Wendelin Farm

Good luck!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Still early to get responses. BUT, your title just says new to forum (I would normally skip these titled posts), not looking for breeders in..... You might want to repost with a new and specific title and describe what you are looking for in a dog, what you will do with the dog and what you liked specifically about your past dogs.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

edt,
Try Deb or Jody Potter at ProformanceK9. She is in upstate NY, an outstanding breeder of working GSD's. They are in Marion, NY.

Welcome! | ProFormance K9?s & Olgameister Kennels


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I change the subject line for your thread so maybe you will get more responses. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss  

Johnson-Haus in Frederick, MD has some really nice working line dogs. There is a phenomenal pup at our club that I love. So much I actually went to visit their kennel couple weeks ago. I was impressed and placed my deposit for a pup of an upcoming litter. Good luck with your search!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, so sorry to hear about your boy, sounds like he was an awesome friend. I would recommend a pup from Lee at von Wolfstraum. I just got a female from Lee and Meghan's Kira von Wolfstraum and Yogy Policia Slovakia litter. She's an amazing little pup, smart, easy to train, not afraid of anything. I take her everywhere with me and she's an extremely confident puppy, likes to do everything. We get compliments about her temperament everywhere we go. Both Lee and Meghan are members of this forum and you can see lots of good history about their dogs. They are planning to repeat this litter and I bet one of their pups would be a good fit for you. If you have any questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## edt (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you all for your advise. I am going to repost with a new subject line. Ed


----------

